# BFN - 1st IUI



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wanted to post to say I got a BFN this morning after my first IUI. My god it sucks doesn't it! Think I will hibernate for the rest of the day with a big bar of chocolate and some daytime TV.

Good luck to all those of you currently on your 2WW.

Lilo x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Lilo, I'm sorry for your news. 

Good luck for the next go, try and stay positive and look after yourself this weekend.

Lots of love
Lucy


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Lilo,

Very sorry to hear your news - second time lucky   

Minkey x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lilo

So sorry to hear your news, just wanted to send you a big hug   

Jane xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi lilo
sorry to hear of your bfn, it is horrible I know.  Just think of it as a practise run, that's waht I did last month, your body will know next time around and hopefully give you the bfp you want!

strawbs xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lilo im so sorry to hear this

Kate xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Feeling better already today. Just want to get on with the second attempt now but as I'm being treated on the NHS, I have to wait a couple of months. Never mind. Will just have to find somethig else to occupy my mind.

Lilo x


----------

